

Pythonic PHP Code Formatter - lincanbin
http://www.94cb.com/Pythonic-PHP-Code-Formatter/

======
danieljurek
This is pretty cool. I wonder if there's a way to do this without having all
the semicolon and curly brace punctuation on the right side... Perhaps
something akin to coffee script which can be compiled back into PHP.

It'd make debugging/refactoring someone else's 10,000 line mess of PHP logic
they wrote into one file in 2002 much easier. :)

------
lincanbin
Github: [https://github.com/lincanbin/Pythonic-PHP-Code-
Formatter](https://github.com/lincanbin/Pythonic-PHP-Code-Formatter)

